# Great time on the pier last week



## Jasper (Jul 10, 2012)

Had a great week with the boys and their buddies on the pier in Ft. Walton last week. We caught dozens and dozens of fish, mostly on Paymaster's great looking Clouser Minnows. 

Spanish mackerel, skipjacks, bonito, red fish, hardtails.........my son lost a big king mackerel to a dolphin. Fun stuff and great memories!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 10, 2012)

great catch and good times with the boys ...


----------



## d-a (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice trip John. 

d-a


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 10, 2012)

Great times Chief!


----------



## runningcat63 (Jul 10, 2012)

I never realized that you could actually catch fish from the pier... Cool!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 10, 2012)

Im jealous.  How in the heck do you pull those big reds up that far??


----------



## Jasper (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck Nasty said:


> Im jealous.  How in the heck do you pull those big reds up that far??



That's what the little kids are for.........tie em on a rope and lower em down............

Pier net actually........that biggest red was all I could handle with that nylon rope! Pull em up, unhook, take pics.........then back in the net and lower em down. Works like a charm.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 10, 2012)

One of these Buck..............


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are some fine reds!


----------



## fredw (Jul 10, 2012)

John, very nicely done!

How are you fishing the clouser?


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. That's some excellent pier fishing!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 11, 2012)

fredw said:


> How are you fishing the clouser?



Fred,

We fish them on a bubble rig in place of the straw/treble in the picture. I love the bubbles..........you can cast em a country mile, rip em across the top and you never know what's gonna smack em!


----------



## fredw (Jul 11, 2012)

Jasper said:


> Fred,
> 
> We fish them on a bubble rig in place of the straw/treble in the picture. I love the bubbles..........you can cast em a country mile, rip em across the top and you never know what's gonna smack em!



John, you're making an ole fellow wish for some salt water time.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2012)

Good Deal Jasper! Glad they worked out for you.I love fishing them behind a bubble float. Thanks for sharing your pics!!!!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going to need some more info on that rig.. Holy Jeez!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jul 14, 2012)

Jasper said:


> Had a great week with the boys and their buddies on the pier in Ft. Walton last week. We caught dozens and dozens of fish, mostly on Paymaster's great looking Clouser Minnows.
> 
> Spanish mackerel, skipjacks, bonito, red fish, hardtails.........my son lost a big king mackerel to a dolphin. Fun stuff and great memories!




There sure are allot of smiles in those pics! Congrats on some fine catches.

Did you get those big Reds to take the Clousers on the bubble rigs?


----------



## Jasper (Jul 16, 2012)

F.A.R.R. said:


> Did you get those big Reds to take the Clousers on the bubble rigs?



No, not this year. The reds were caught free lining live bait..........LYs, pinfish, etc. We have caught them on bubble rigs in the past, however. I ususally put a rod out with live bait and then cast the bubble.........the reds will hook themselves and then it's on!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jul 16, 2012)

Jasper said:


> No, not this year. The reds were caught free lining live bait..........LYs, pinfish, etc. We have caught them on bubble rigs in the past, however. I ususally put a rod out with live bait and then cast the bubble.........the reds will hook themselves and then it's on!



I was down there a couple of weeks ago and saw a bunch of those big reds swimming around a little less then halfway down the pier.  Quite a few were hooked (on live baits) but I only saw one landed-it was a good one prob. around 35 lbs.  I did try live lining some baits to them but didn't get any takers.  

I spent most of my time down on the end going after Kings and Bonita-then by the time that was over had to get back to the condo to spend time with the kids (3 and 5). 

Next year I think I'll try what you were doing and just set one rod out live lined while trying to catch Spanish, and ladyfish and stuff.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2012)

Sweet! Nuttin but happy campers!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 17, 2012)

I sure do miss saltwater fishing. That looked to be one heck of a pier trip. Nice catches and I'm sure that red was a lot of fun. Hope that Spanish didn't wear you out.. Congrats on another great adventure.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks like a great time.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 18, 2012)

*Clouser pics*

Several of you asked about the clouser minnows that Paymaster made..............here are a few pics.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the clouser pics


----------

